# An Alternative to Roxio software?



## sbosecker (Mar 15, 2005)

I have been using the Sonic - later Roxio - software since Tivo2Go first was released. At the beginning this was a rock-solid product that happily edited the Tivo file video and then burned it to a DVD.

Those days are long gone. For me Roxio Creator is an exercise in frustration. For me success or failure is a completely random outcome. The software just seems to be fragile to the point of being unusable for me. When it works it's great but I just can't count on it to work.

I am looking for software that will allow me to take an HD Tivo file and edit it a bit. Roxio Creator is pretty good at that. Now comes the problem area. Roxio's myDVD has issues burning that edited file to a AVCHD DVD. It seems to be an issue with having chapters in the output.

That's the issue and I've been fighting it since I tried getting a true HD output burned to a disc. 

Is there a DVD maker software available - other than Roxio Creator - that will take a HD Tivo file (or a file with the Tivo wrapper removed) and allow one to edit it and burn AVCHD output to a DVD.

Scott


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

VideoRedo if Windows is your platform.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

It may be worth noting VRD does not require the .TiVo wrapper to be removed. It can work directly with .TiVo files.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Another bonus is one of the developers of VideoReDo is a member here and will help you with any problems you may have.


----------



## sbosecker (Mar 15, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Another bonus is one of the developers of VideoReDo is a member here and will help you with any problems you may have.


I'm trying to determine which of the 3 versions would do what I need it to do.

Best regards,

Scott


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Scott, have you seen this comparison page:

http://www.videoredo.com/en/Compare.htm

I started out with plus then moved up to TVSuite H.264 so I can save files to watch on iPad.

Which ever version you get, you won't regret it.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

VideoReDo is a great product and will edit HD videos. However, AFAIK it will not produce AVCHD DVD's, which the original poster seemed to want. A process using just VRD would have to re-encode the HD video to the (reduced) DVD resolution and make a standard DVD.


----------



## sbosecker (Mar 15, 2005)

dlfl said:


> VideoReDo is a great product and will edit HD videos. However, AFAIK it will not produce AVCHD DVD's, which the original poster seemed to want. A process using just VRD would have to re-encode the HD video to the (reduced) DVD resolution and make a standard DVD.


Yes, the ability to create an AVCHD DVD is exactly what I want to do. When I looked at the feature comparison of the various VideoReDo products, it wasn't clear to me if any of them would be able to do that task. Hence the question.

Perhaps the developer could clarify if creating an AVCHD DVD is possible with any of the VideoReDo products and, if so, which ones.

Best regards,

Scott


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I can tell you that Nero 12 can do this.


Steve


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sbosecker said:


> I'm trying to determine which of the 3 versions would do what I need it to do.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Scott


I wouldn't really recommend TVSuite v3 at this point. If all you want to do is edit and save back to a .mpg or .ts file then Plus should work fine, provided you don't need to edit any H.264 channels. If you want to author DVDs or convert for a portable player then TVSuite v4 is the way to go.


----------



## sbosecker (Mar 15, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't really recommend TVSuite v3 at this point. If all you want to do is edit and save back to a .mpg or .ts file then Plus should work fine, provided you don't need to edit any H.264 channels. If you want to author DVDs or convert for a portable player then TVSuite v4 is the way to go.


Thanks for the response but I'm still not seeing an answer that addresses what I am trying to do.

Is it possible for any VideoReDo product to edit a HD Tivo file, create AVCHD output from that edited file, and then burn an AVCHD file to a DVD disc?

Best regards,

Scott


----------



## sbosecker (Mar 15, 2005)

stevel said:


> I can tell you that Nero 12 can do this.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve!

Best regards,

Scott


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sbosecker said:


> Thanks for the response but I'm still not seeing an answer that addresses what I am trying to do.
> 
> Is it possible for any VideoReDo product to edit a HD Tivo file, create AVCHD output from that edited file, and then burn an AVCHD file to a DVD disc?


TVSuite v4 w/H.264 will do 2 out of 3, edit and convert, but it will not burn the AVCHD disc. There are freeware programs out there that can burn the H.264 files created by VideoReDo to AVCHD though. Multi-AVCHD is a popular one I've seen mentioned on our forums.

We've discussed the possibility of adding BluRay/AVCHD support to VideoReDO but at this point we're not sure it's worth the effort. The vast majority of our customers use their edited files for streaming or playback on a mobile device. Burning to physical media it not very popular any more. We still support DVD burning because the code's already written and because people do like to burn the occasional DVD for Mom when she misses a show on her DVR. But BluRay/AVCHD are still pretty much techie formats and most techies prefer streaming over burning to physical discs.


----------



## christheman (Feb 21, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> TVSuite v4 w/H.264 will do 2 out of 3, edit and convert, but it will not burn the AVCHD disc. There are freeware programs out there that can burn the H.264 files created by VideoReDo to AVCHD though. Multi-AVCHD is a popular one I've seen mentioned on our forums.
> 
> We've discussed the possibility of adding BluRay/AVCHD support to VideoReDO but at this point we're not sure it's worth the effort. The vast majority of our customers use their edited files for streaming or playback on a mobile device. Burning to physical media it not very popular any more. We still support DVD burning because the code's already written and because people do like to burn the occasional DVD for Mom when she misses a show on her DVR. But BluRay/AVCHD are still pretty much techie formats and most techies prefer streaming over burning to physical discs.


I've thought about Blu-Rays myself and have come to the conclusion that most people I know still don't have a Blu-Ray player (not a lot of home theater types in my crowd). Everyone I know at least has a DVD player though. Those with Blu-Ray players can usually play DVDs just fine. So for now, sticking to DVDs and a couple duplicators is the KISS principle for me in action, as I value compatibility over everything else. Plus they are cheap enough to give away and not expect anything in return. Cheap and compatible. For those who insist on returning everything to me, I just recycle the same DVD-RWs over and over for them.

So at least keep that DVD code in your programing as a handful of people like me will still find it useful.

I haven't made the official leap to streaming yet, in spite of having a Tivo. I basically ignore most of the features related to Tivo streaming, although I am not opposed to acquiring hard to find movies that way on my Tivo or on my computer, if that is my only option. After that though, I will opt to find a way to store it on DVD. My highest priority is storage. For me, storage trumps every other aspect of how I approach recorded media. I am my own archivist.

I have experimented with streaming for myself already and it I found it to add a degree of convenience, a reduced footprint and less clutter. On the downside though I discovered that it adds an uncertain and deceptive degree of liability in maintaining a collection of movies. This is exemplified by the Tivo crashes we hear about on these forums. In short, my time and effort spent on doing all the front-end work on acquiring, prepping, and cataloging movies is too valuable to me to be losing large chunks of my work at a time due to circumstance. I cringe every time I hear about someone else losing everything they ever had just because a HD array crashed, their "server" got hit by lightning, power fluctuations, failed power supply, accidental deletions, forces of nature, acts of God, etc. Accidentally losing a bunch of movies due to a failed machine would be like me casually tossing a couple binders of DVDs into the trash all at once (about 500 discs). Not as likely to happen - unless I want it to.

I am more a fan of the concept of Write Once Read Many media than I am of the actual optical media formats. Optical media just happens to be where it is at nowadays if you want to accomplish that goal. If another WORM technology emerges in the future that proves to be more stable, and gains wide recognition and use like DVDs have now and have had for the last ten or fifteen years, then I may migrate to that at that time. Otherwise...

Anyhow, great program!


----------



## sbosecker (Mar 15, 2005)

stevel said:


> I can tell you that Nero 12 can do this.
> 
> Steve


Steve,

Are you a Nero 12 user and, if so, do you burn AVCHD discs with it?

I ask because Roxio Creator supposedly does this also but... it has issues.

Best regards,

Scott


----------



## sbosecker (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Dan!



Dan203 said:


> TVSuite v4 w/H.264 will do 2 out of 3, edit and convert, but it will not burn the AVCHD disc. There are freeware programs out there that can burn the H.264 files created by VideoReDo to AVCHD though. Multi-AVCHD is a popular one I've seen mentioned on our forums.
> 
> We've discussed the possibility of adding BluRay/AVCHD support to VideoReDO but at this point we're not sure it's worth the effort. The vast majority of our customers use their edited files for streaming or playback on a mobile device. Burning to physical media it not very popular any more. We still support DVD burning because the code's already written and because people do like to burn the occasional DVD for Mom when she misses a show on her DVR. But BluRay/AVCHD are still pretty much techie formats and most techies prefer streaming over burning to physical discs.


----------



## christheman (Feb 21, 2013)

sbosecker said:


> Steve,
> 
> Are you a Nero 12 user and, if so, do you burn AVCHD discs with it?
> 
> ...


I have Nero Video 11, and I just checked it. It has AVCHD, as well as Blu-Ray functionality. (ie, it can generate the respective directory structures for those formats). It wasn't cheap though.

It does a few other things too, but VideoRedo completely blows it out of the water in every other way imaginable. Also, the Nero Video 11 setup file is about 600MB, which unzips first, then installs sh*tloads of support software before the actual program installs. Then there is a licensing scheme which requires you to go online and "validate" your installation. Then whenever you use any "patented feature" for the first time, it requires you to be online for that too. I recently went through all this as I re-installed my licensed copy. When all was said and done, I had added about 3GB to my OS partition.


----------

